# newbie with jointer question



## Allen Zier (Oct 24, 2014)

I've been looking for a jointer to start some projects making cutting boards. I found a craigslist posting thats in my price range and I wondered what any of you know about the quality of this item and if it would be agood fit for the projects I intend to start with. Thanks in advance for all thoughts. The price is $200.00
Previously owned Craftsman 6-1/8" Jointer/Planer Model# 351.227240

Excellent condition, Runs Great. Heavy cast Iron.

* 1Hp. ,115V Motor
*3 Knife Cutter head
* 6-3/4" X 46" Table
* Operators Manual


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

You might want to post this in the Power Tools section of the forum since that would be most appropriate. This section would be for questions regarding things like how to cut dovetails or mortise and tenons etc.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

hmwic said:


> I've been looking for a jointer to start some projects making cutting boards. I found a craigslist posting thats in my price range and I wondered what any of you know about the quality of this item and if it would be agood fit for the projects I intend to start with. Thanks in advance for all thoughts. The price is $200.00
> Previously owned Craftsman 6-1/8" Jointer/Planer Model# 351.227240
> 
> Excellent condition, Runs Great. Heavy cast Iron.
> ...


Nevermind what I wrote before. I did a google search and came up with the wrong jointer. That one is much better than mine and I think it's worth $200.00


----------



## Allen Zier (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks Steve. I may go get it tomorrow, I appreciate the second effort!


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

hmwic said:


> I've been looking for a jointer to start some projects making cutting boards. I found a craigslist posting thats in my price range and I wondered what any of you know about the quality of this item and if it would be agood fit for the projects I intend to start with. Thanks in advance for all thoughts. The price is $200.00
> Previously owned Craftsman 6-1/8" Jointer/Planer Model# 351.227240
> 
> Excellent condition, Runs Great. Heavy cast Iron.
> ...


i have owned one and never again, if you have to change the knives , it is a real pain, and you may not get it right ? you can get a ridgid jointer with a life time warrenty, not on the knives but this jointer both bed's move so you can set it up very easy , on knives changes ect, you can lower the out feed table and get it right, on the craftman it is fixed on the out feed , only the end feed moves, do what you want but if it were me i would pass , i don't own any sears item's and wont buy any, dont like the product, my 2 cent's


----------



## Allen Zier (Oct 24, 2014)

Many thanks,Del. I value all input.
The jointer was sold when I called yesterday morning.
I've seen Rigid products on Craigslist form time to time and now I know a little more about them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 30, 2014)

If this is the jointer im think of, (i own one myself and use it almost daily) it actually a great jointer. Both tables are adjustable, the knives aren't difficult to change (springs at the bottom of the knife), its powerful enough to face joint hard maple and hickory at full width (6"), and runs very quiet.
My jointer is model 351.227240. It's a late 90s model, around 1998 i think.
Very heavy. Tables are flat and true (the whole thing is cast iron on a sheet metal base).

The only complaint that i really have is that dust collection is difficult. I ended up fully enclosing the base and adding a 4" port to that in order to get enough dust collection. If you dont have a dc, the chips will mostly fall straight down underneath.
I do recommend putting it on wheels in order to move it around.
If iremember correctly, this jointer was made by AMT, and is actually a well made, quality tool.
I believe that either Grizzly or Jet bought out the tooling for this model when AMT went out of business.

Definitely worth the money. Knowing what i know about mine, i would easily pay up to 300 for it again. But i got mine from a friend for $75.00. Ok, i stole it from him for $75.00...
I have a digital copy of the manual if you need it.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Al_Amantea said:


> If this is the jointer im think of, (i own one myself and use it almost daily) it actually a great jointer. Both tables are adjustable, the knives aren't difficult to change (springs at the bottom of the knife), its powerful enough to face joint hard maple and hickory at full width (6"), and runs very quiet.
> My jointer is model 351.227240. It's a late 90s model, around 1998 i think.
> Very heavy. Tables are flat and true (the whole thing is cast iron on a sheet metal base).
> 
> ...


if it was like the one in the pic, that that would be ok, with 2 bed's that are adjustable, mine was the older moder and only 1 bed that moved, like i said never again for me , thanks for reading del


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

hmwic said:


> I've been looking for a jointer to start some projects making cutting boards. I found a craigslist posting thats in my price range and I wondered what any of you know about the quality of this item and if it would be agood fit for the projects I intend to start with. Thanks in advance for all thoughts. The price is $200.00
> Previously owned Craftsman 6-1/8" Jointer/Planer Model# 351.227240
> 
> Excellent condition, Runs Great. Heavy cast Iron.
> ...


If it only has one table that can be adjusted. I would pass on it. It can be a very frustrating experience trying to set the knives. Anything less than perfect will yield worthless cuts and require resetting the knives again and again and again.

Al


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> If it only has one table that can be adjusted. I would pass on it. It can be a very frustrating experience trying to set the knives. Anything less than perfect will yield worthless cuts and require resetting the knives again and again and again.
> 
> Al


Also I wonder what idiot came up with the idea of casting this arrow into the fence. There's no telling how many times I've had a knot or splinter hang on this indentation.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> Also I wonder what idiot came up with the idea of casting this arrow into the fence. There's no telling how many times I've had a knot or splinter hang on this indentation.


So fond of the wobbly legs too. Mine was mounted on 4x4 legs. 

Say which way does the knife turn? 

Al


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> So fond of the wobbly legs too. Mine was mounted on 4x4 legs.
> 
> Say which way does the knife turn?
> 
> Al


Funny you should ask, when I hooked up my Northfield jointer it ran backwards. I didn't notice until I started to run a board across it.


----------

